# critique for my riding (and a little jumping) 5 pics



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been riding for about 2 years. Just started cantering about a month ago and have been jumping for like half a year. i have had my friends and others at my barn critique me but i would like a lot of opinions. Please be honest and constrctive but please no nasty comments. I'm riding a 24 year old quarter horse mare named nimble so in some pictures my legs are out im probley giving her a kick.

thanx!

1st pic: me jumping a small vertical (or whatever you wanna call it. my trainer calls it a vertical but i've heard others too)
2nd: me posting
3rd: stopping
4th: walking
5th: my legs

if you would like more pics i have a few more of me jumping and troting. none of me cantering but i will get them soon

thanx for your help


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

You 2 look really cute together!
On the jumping picture,I would put your chest & shoulders alittle more forward, other than that, Great job!
As for the flat, make sure you keep your leg back more.You should have a straight line from your ear to your hip to your ankle.Also, keep your elbows bent alittle more.
As I said before, you 2 look amazing & your doing a great job!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

You started jumping BEFORE you started cantering?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Was about to post the same thing. That's WAY off. You should have all three gaits down solidly before even thinking about jumping.
I know it's not you who made the decision, but your trainer, but in my opinion that is very wrong.


----------



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

well thank you to the person who actually critigued my RIDING.
she believes that you have to have a strong control of your horse bfore cantering and also it was the way she was taught and everyone at my barn. my trainer says eveyone does it differently and you shouldnt be jugmental. i asked you to tell me about my riding....not how i was trained and it really is kinda disrespectful to say its wrong. i understand you arent blaming it on ME. but still! people are trained differently. i bet i could say some stuff you kearned was "off" or wrong! its not about how you were trained that makes you a good rider. its how you ride now at this moment in time.

yes i did started jumping before cantering. and im sorry if you feel different but please tell me how my riding is in the pictures

Thank you so much for saying we are cute together  im going to be showing her this fall

thanx again for the comments


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

I jumped before I learned to canter. It just depends on the instructor. I think you need to learn timing at the slower gaits before rushing right into the canter. I trotted little verticals before I was even stable at the canter.

Anyways, you too really do look great! I agree with the previous suggestions. Your elbow needs to bend a bit on the flat. Your jumping position looks pretty good but you need to put your heels down. I don't know if that was you giving her encouragement or what but your foot seems a little flat in the stirrup. Otherwise you look GREAT! Good luck with your showing this fall.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have seen tons and tons of walk/trot kids jumping 18 inch courses in walk/trot classes that have not cantered yet...

I think you look pretty good. You need to get your weight down into your heel, Make sure you are not lifting your toes up, but pushing your heels down...

be sure to align your heel to your hip to your shoulders...sit up strait and have fun! You guys are cute together...


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

LOL @ posters 3 and 4.... seriously guys.... 

On to the actual critique - I actually think the second poster summed it up well - I would agree with everything she said but personally would not go any further forward with the jumping possie, and try put a little more weight through your heels (nb: heel comment for jumping pic only) - but thats me... 

It looks like you are learing all the basics really well and you pony seems really kind as well - WHich really helps...

I love the way you and your pony match colour wise - Yourll have to post more pics up on here when ou get them


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

I like the way you seem to be trying to ride with a light hand. Having more bend in your elbows will help you with that as you go on to more difficult things - you will have more give and take between your horses mouth and your hands.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm learning jump and canter at the same time.
We work on the canter more than jumping... I think my instructor just throws a bit of jumping in so I can have some fun (I hate hate hate cantering... ) 


I'm not really a good critiquer... 
Pic 4 is a bit arm chair-y... thats all I got...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> you shouldnt be jugmental





> LOL @ posters 3 and 4.... seriously guys....


 

Oh I apologise. I'll try not to ask questions in the future. How rude of me.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

I agree that it's unusual to learn to jump before canter.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I honestly don't think you should be jumping before you can do all gaits balanced and controlled. I know you're not jumping like 3' of anything like that.. But it can really wreck your position if you're not balanced. 

Just throwing it out there.
_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wildspot, I think the reason your comments were received the way they were was because of the tone they portrayed: "You started jumping BEFORE you started cantering? ". I read that as "Are you a moron?" It may not be what you meant but you are forgetting, people pay their trainers for the expertise they have to offer. That means they are trusting that their trainer knows what they are doing. Had you added something to your comment like: "In my experience, I've never heard of that before because I feel that it is very important to "master" the basics before moving on to more intermediate type actions... .and explain why, then your post would have been considered helpful instead of... hurtful. 

You have too much knowledge to post a comment like that and not give advice! tsk-tsk... Ok, done with the "mommy lecture". I need some caffeine...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

All I did was post my opinion, which wasn't rude. And heck yes lots of things I was taught about riding when I was little was pretty off. Maybe it could have been phrased better but I still think that jumping, even those tiny jumps, should not be done until all three gaits are mastered. What could happen if someone who has never cantered went over a jump and the pony landed in the canter? Some kids would freak out. I've seen it happen. Not saying that would happen with the OP. Just my experience... You can choose to ignore posts that you don't like, but when you ask for a critique, whether a person should be jumping or not can come into question. It does on a lot of other threads. Why not this one?


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

wildspot/Gillian - Farmpony pretty much summed up why I said that - Sorry I should have phrased it a bit better.... 


The thing is neither of you gave her a criteque at all but just negatively commented on the fact she is jumping (Which she is probably extremely proud of and now feeling a bit crushed)

See I dont have a problem with her jumping at that height with her pony... with her trainer....under supervision,..... as part of her lesson.... as her instructor would have judge she was up to it (thats what they are paid for)... and at that height it is hardly a jump more of pole work... The other thing she said she has been jumping for the last 6 months but I am guessing - it would have more been real trot polework and now that shes cantering its gone up a fraction.... gotta put the whole thing into context

Over here we have lead rein/Kindy rings classes at ribbon days where the children are lead/or not lead depening onthe ring - around a similar height set of jumps.... so perhaps thats why Im not like so OMG...  Just brought up differntly I guess.... (You guys would shudder if you knew what I got up to 20 years ago when I was learning 2 jump - haha I do )

ANyhows shes cantering now - so I suppose its all a mute point....

Sorry for going off topic OP but I wanted to clarify with the other two why I said that so it wasnt taken the wrong way


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I understand what you mean jody. 
Just didn't enjoy being jumped on about stating my opinion.
:]

[last off topic post]


----------



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

thank you so much for all the critiques so far. im happy with all the answers. for the person who asked for more pictures, im adding more now. can everyone please critique them too?
thank you jody and farmpony, thats exactly why i was angry with it. i feel the same way and just resently (right before i started cantering) i started verticals when before i was just doing little crossrails. now that i've cantered, i jump higher. here are some more pictures

thanx!!

first picture: me jumping crossrail
second picture: me jumping
third: me approching combination
fourth: cantering (my face looks deformed)
fifth: me and nim walking

if you dont mind, im going to put a few more up of me riding a different horse so you can get a feel of how i ride on a harder horse (well this one is a pony) if you would like that please tell me


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> The thing is neither of you gave her a criteque at all but just negatively commented on the fact she is jumping (Which she is probably extremely proud of and now feeling a bit crushed)


I tend not to critique much, as I personally don't feel I have the knowledge to accurately critique someone just from pictures. If I am going to comment on someone riding, I prefer to see them in person, and know a bit about them and the horse.

I wasn't trying to be rude, I was just incredulous, as i've never heard of anyone jumping before establishing a canter while under the direction of a trainer/instructor. The only people who I know that have done this have either ended up hurt, or become the type of rider who tries things before they or the horse are ready.

I'm sorry if I offended, but I really think that it is just asking for trouble. If you can't maintain a solid and secure seat in a canter, what hope do you have if the horse decides to stop, or catches a leg on a pole and stumbles, or any number of other things that may go wrong when jumping?

Just my opinion, that's all.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Sorry, forgot to add. I wasn't commenting negatively on the fact she is jumping. I do actually think she has a nice seat, and looks quite secure. As I said above, I was simply a little shocked that she learnt things in that order, which in my opinion is extremely unsafe.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

You have very nice basics! Your leg looks solid (more so than mine ) but be careful not to grip with your knees like you're doing in the second picture you posted on this page. See how your lower leg has slipped back? Its because of the knees. Also in the same picture you are jumping ahead with your crotch in front of the pommel, be careful of that as well. But overall, very good!


----------



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

wildspot: thanx for being concerned and sorry if i was a little harsh. as jody and farm poy said, i feel that way. well now i can canter and ITS ALL OVER SINCE I CAN DO BOTH! so i hope we all stop arguing

upsidedown: thanx a lot. i see what you mean, would you mind if i sent you a few pics of me riding to see if ive improved in more resent pic's?

thanx everyone and i will try to work on my flaws


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

NimblesGirl12 said:


> well thank you to the person who actually critigued my RIDING.
> she believes that you have to have a strong control of your horse bfore cantering and also it was the way she was taught and everyone at my barn. my trainer says eveyone does it differently and you shouldnt be jugmental. i asked you to tell me about my riding....not how i was trained and it really is kinda disrespectful to say its wrong. i understand you arent blaming it on ME. but still! people are trained differently. i bet i could say some stuff you kearned was "off" or wrong! its not about how you were trained that makes you a good rider. its how you ride now at this moment in time.
> 
> yes i did started jumping before cantering. and im sorry if you feel different but please tell me how my riding is in the pictures
> ...


 Dont worry about it! I learned small jumps before cantering, and I turned out just fine. According to my instructor I am the best rider at the barn! I think it benifited me!:wink: You do look amasing by the way!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

How come I'm always referred to as farmboy???  and Wildspot... I LOVE YOU woMAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol, poor Farmpony! Sending love your way, WOMAN!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure "farm poy" was a typo add one letter take out a space = farmpony


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Somebody once told me that just because you have cantered doesn't mean you can canter. 

I think you and your pony look great together - just remember not to grip with your knees.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

You have to bring your legs under you more, instead of bracing them in front of you. Its something that beginner or untrained riders often do. Its probably a fair bit comfier because your back is sort of rolled and your sitting on your bum instead of your seat bones. I believe that is how western riders ride. 

With english riding you want to develop and independent seat, which means you balance on your own, riding lightly without inhibiting the horse and are able to give clear aids. Your aim is to have a straight line from your ear, shoulder, hip and heel. Try and ride with this line, for a while you might feel a little unsteady because you aren't bracing with your legs but once you can regain your seat you can communicate with your horse much easier. 

Also, to me it looked like your hands were rolling so that your thumbs were facing each other. Make sure your hands are upright, with your thumbs facing up and forward. If you pull back with your hands like this your elbows will go out to the side and you will have "chicken wings". Also, because your arms cannot bend and relax you may find it harder to move with the horses head.


----------



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

thank you...i no a lot of people..including my instructor, who did little jumped before cantering and they turned out just fine. its just a different way of learning the same thing.

sorry farm pony....farm poy wasnt ment to be boy...ot was ment to be poNy

and thank you Saskia for the critique...i will try to work on that...my leg and hands have gotten better since these picture aren't the most resent. i will still try to use your advice.


THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO PUT IN SOME INPUT ON MY RIDING!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think you are looking pretty good. 

I don't have anything to add, as the other posters have covered what I would have; solidfying your leg, and making sure not to 'overjump' your horse. 

You two look soooooo cute together!!!


----------

